# Ladyfish Latkes (patties)



## ddratler

most people throw back these fish due to lots of bones and soft flesh and meat
i saw one of my Filipino friends collecting these fish left and right from other fishermen looking to throw them back off the pier
i asked him how he could eat these fish and this is what he told me to do

first fillet the ladyfish leaving the skin on (dosnt have to be perfect or pretty)

next take a spoon and scrape the meat right off the skin (it comes off very easilly leaving all the bones stuck to the skin)

mix the meat with bread crums, spices (to your likings, one egg per fillet, chopped onions and garlic

shape into little patties or balls and fry

wash down with a :beer: your good to go

Dani D


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Lady Fish Balls??*

Have you tried it yourself?? 

They make great shark bait but I have never thought about eating one.

Darin


----------



## ddratler

oh yea!!!

really white meat and tastes great!

we make them and bring them back to the pier to let some of the regulars try them, nobody guesses what it is until we tell them


----------

